
That Python in the Pet Store May Have Been Snatched from the Wild - 101carl
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/04/09/science/illegal-wildlife-reptiles-amphibians.html
======
wolco
I wonder if the sumbitter was looking for the language Python and came across
this by accident vs reading nytimes website and finding this.

~~~
ubittibu
My same thought

------
nickpeterson
These petstores need to start using virtualenv so they stop mixing up pythons.

------
sunstone
If the python was snatched from the wild in Florida then all is well and good
as pythons are invasive species there.

------
uptown
Very common with parrots too, unfortunately.

------
matthewmcg
from Indonesia import green_python

~~~
noonespecial
Here in Florida, we have the opposite problem. The pets were released into the
wild...

Now in Florida, the pythons import you.

~~~
alephnan
This reminded me of the Cobra effect[1] where in an episode of the Simpsons[2]
they introduce snakes to population control, but this causes cascading effects
in the ecosystem.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bart_the_Mother](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bart_the_Mother)

~~~
goldenkey
Here is a link to the video clip:

[https://youtu.be/f8jlwEPCI5A](https://youtu.be/f8jlwEPCI5A)

